# Newborn kid leg turns back.



## Hobbyfarmer (Sep 7, 2011)

We had triplet bucklings born last night. Major shout out to the ladies at the Kidding Korral for their expert advise. :grouphug: 

On to my question. The largest buck, 8lbs, has some problems with his rear legs. I'm getting pictures but won't have them posted until tonight. When we found the kids he was the coldest and least active. Once warmed he wanted to stand and nurse. However both rear legs stuck straight out behind him. He had to be placed in a standing position and could support himself briefly. After he got some strength the knees seemed to bend correctly but the legs still turned back at the pasterns. He still struggled to stand but could manage it from a sitting position on his own. This morning one foot looks normal but the other still turns back. My instinct tells me to tape/splint it in place. So it can "heal" In the proper position. I would change it daily and check progress.

Anyone have experience something similar? Could it be a birth defect? Or just from womb position? Too much supplements or not enough while pregnant? The mother got Selenium gel orally (twice over the last month) and the babies got a pea sized dab too. The babies also received some nutridrench, B vits and plenty of colostrum.


----------



## Hobbyfarmer (Sep 7, 2011)

After some research online it looks like "wimpy kid". I'm off to pick up supplies for a splint and see how he does.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Any chance you can get BoSe? Selenium will help the most.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.... brace the legs and give a Bo-se shot...... :hug:


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

I agree, Selenium. Either in a selenium/vitamin E gel or a BoSe shot.


----------



## potentialfarm (Apr 11, 2011)

I agree with selenium also... we had our first set of triplets born just over a week ago...one had a slight issue with weakness in one back leg, another had NO use of her back legs ~ all joints would bend the wrong way when she tried to stand. I'd given the doe selenium @ 8 and 4 weeks before kidding, but I think that 3 kids in there definitely caused a deficiency. Gave all the kids selenium/vit. E gel immediately. One girl was 100% within 24 hours, the weakest one took about 48 hours, and she can now outdo her sisters when it comes to running, climbing, jumping. 
You mentioned that the kids got a pea-sized dab of the selenium/vit E gel...does the tube recommend a 2ml dose, and did they get that much? Even if they got the full dose, I think it takes awhile to really work...guess that's the benefit of the BoSe shot (I didn't have any, so used the gel). My doe decided she didn't want the weakest kid, so she is a spoiled bottle baby now...watch for that with your girl. My doe has (previously) always had twins & been a great mom. I guess that since one was weak, she decided that "three's a crowd". 

Congrats on the triplets! :hi5:


----------



## Hobbyfarmer (Sep 7, 2011)

We have a dab of Selenium gel at first. Then I went and gave them the full 2ml dose, per the package, to each baby the next day (yesterday). They are all eating well and getting active. Today is the first time I've seen them play  They are just shy of 48 hours old. I'm going to remove the splints today and check for sores, swelling and hopefully see some improvement. Unfortunately the only BoSe I have access to is from a breeder 2 hours away. If the brown buck still shows no improvement I'll have to take him to a vet in the next day or two. This is the same "goat" vet who doesn't disbud kids until 8 week. Hopefully he won't do more damage then good.


----------



## Hobbyfarmer (Sep 7, 2011)

Just pulled the splints off. His legs look great! What a relief. I think it was a combination of the Selenium gel, splints, and time. I'll check him for any regression but I think he's in the clear. :leap: BoSe just made it to the top of my must-have list. It would have been so much easier to dose the kids and possibly avoid this in the first place by dosing the doe. I'll start working on getting a bottle. I'm just glad my stupidity didn't cause any further problems.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

We have had this happen twice. Both times we splinted the leg and the kids were fine in a few days. Glad to hear your little one is doing well.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

This problem is not unusual at all. Kids usually find those rear legs within a couple of days regardless of splinting. 
If doe gets BoSe 10 days or so before kidding (IF you are in selenium def area)
it wont be quite as pronounced. 
Congrats!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is wonderful news..... :hi5:  :clap:


----------

